# Found GoPro on Poudre



## Jcarp (May 28, 2015)

Found a GoPro on the Poudre Sunday below Cardiac Corner. If you lost one and can show me your face I'd be happy to return it to you.


----------



## trickpony (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow - that's some good karma.


----------

